# Procrastinators club



## Raven (Nov 16, 2005)

Darn it!  I got thrown out of the procrastonators club because even though I meant to start procrastinating, I just never got around to it. 

~ Raven ~


----------



## middie (Nov 16, 2005)

oh man that sounds just like me !!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 16, 2005)

oh man, that was baaaad.

please, quote the raven no more...


----------



## Raven (Nov 17, 2005)

Bucky!  

Have you ever noticed that the words to "The Raven" fit perfectly to the song "We Didn't Start the Fire" by Billy Joel?

Once upon a midnight dreary
while I pondered weak and weary
over many a quaint a curious 
volume of forgotten lore

While I nodded nearly napping
suddenly there came a tapping
as of someone gently rapping
rapping at my chamber door...

We didn't write The Raven
Edgar Allen Poe did
In a room thats lamp lit

We didn't write The Raven
But we're gonna quote it
though it's kinda bloated...

Or you can do the "Raven Rap"

_{James Earl Jones reading} ... as of someone gently rapping,
Rapping at my chamber door.... _

YO! Edgar Alle Poe let me in
Cause I'm the baddest rapper that there's ever been,
I've got a package out here brother just for you,
it's just a mono-word bird with a bad attitude
he's sayin'
NEVER! [beatbox]
nevermore
NEVER! [beatbox]
nevermore
NEVER! [beatbox]
nevermore
NEVER! [beatbox]
NEVERMORE!



~ Raven ~


----------



## buckytom (Nov 17, 2005)

rofl, that was great raven, thanks!!!!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 17, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> Darn it! I got thrown out of the procrastonators club because even though I meant to start procrastinating, I just never got around to it.
> 
> ~ Raven ~



Sounds like my family. We are really bad at that!

Cameron


----------



## licia (Nov 17, 2005)

My family doesn't make a decision on procrastination - it just comes naturally. Sometimes we even suffer from indecisive indecision (all except me, I'm on the ball). I'm the one who suffers from intense pressure if things aren't done right away, so I suppose that is the reason they leave it all to me.


----------

